# Pennsylvania Officer Stabbed With Dirty Drug Needle



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*JULIE SIDONI*
_WNEP_

A police officer doing a routine pat down of a suspect could now be facing a potentially life-threatening disease. He was making sure the suspect wasn't armed when he was stabbed with a used drug needle.

The incident has a police department rethinking how safe all police officers really are out there and it has the patrolman quite literally wondering what the next six months or so will bring.

Officer Tom Eibach, 25, of the Scott Township Police Department has been on the force just a few years. Now he's facing the scare of his life.

"It's tough. I felt sick to my stomach as soon as I was stuck," Eibach recalled.

He was working for the Blakely Police Department a few days ago when he had to arrest a man on suspicion of stealing prescription drugs. That man was Steven Blanchard, 26, of Dickson City.

Officer Eibach said he specifically asked Blanchard if he had a weapon or a needle. Blanchard said no, but moments later plunged a dirty heroin needle into the officer's hand, right through a protective glove he was wearing.

"I have to follow up now, three weeks, six weeks, six months with HIV testing and hepatitis testing every four to six months," Eibach explained.

Scott Township Chief James Romano called the incident a potential tragedy and a jolt into reality. "We've had incidents where officers have been hurt but we've never had a situation where there's a possibility he could have a life-threatening disease over a simple pat down of someone."

Blanchard was arraigned on separate criminal mischief and theft charges. There is no word what charges he will face for the dirty needle incident.

In the meantime, Chief Romano said he now wants all of his officers to get hepatitis shots.

"We're going to have to take a good long look at more protective gear. Better gloves. He had gloves that protected him on the bottom but where the needle went through was the side," the chief added.

Both the chief and Officer Eibach said what happened with the dirty needle is a symptom of an issue that's getting bigger every day, which is heroin use in the area.

They said as the number of heroin arrests rise so will incidents like this one.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I hope that Officer left an imprint of that shitbags face in the pavement. The shitbag should have a few broken bones... Another case that re-enforces the reason that needle exchanges should not be allowed. Giving out clean needles gives the wrong impression on junkies. Why don't they take the money being spent on needles and put into narcotics enforcement, clean things up.


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Having to worry the next 6 mothes sucks. I was getting a Housing paper on my lunch break on the overnight shift and i went to reach in and some ass stuck there dirty needles in there.. Thank god i was just scraped and never stuck.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I've been spit on in the face by some knucklehead who claimed to have AIDS. I tell you, it is the MOST FUCKING SCARY thing I have EVER encountered. If you're stabbed at or shot at, the action and end result are instantaneous. With infectious disease, it's a waiting game... knowing there is NOTHING you can do but wait.


----------



## kokid (Oct 24, 2005)

I almost got poked on a car search a few years ago by an uncapped spike that was stuck inside the cassette deck of a car. I got such an upset feeling just thinking about how close I came. I cannot imagine having to deal with the waiting game for six months. According to the 'books', the chances of contracting anything from a needle stick are slim but tell that to the poor cop on the other end.


----------

